# Keystone Bottling Works



## jwschaeffer (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is another bottle I found along the tracks.It has a Keystone with YB in it, 7 fluid oz.,Keystone Bottling Works,and the bottom of the bottle reads Harrisburg PA with a large letter Y. Bottle looks pretty unique.


----------



## jwschaeffer (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is a pic of the lip...


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2006)

hey jw, cool deco soda, found it along the tracks hmm, is there a hillside nearby? might be a giant dump, or were they just digging up the tracks?? mike


----------



## kastoo (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow! I collect sodas and my Mom lives in PA.  That's great!  I believe it's what is called art deco style (which my wife collects).  That would be roughly from 1916 - 1930 for decos.


----------



## jwschaeffer (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks alot for all of the info. on this bottle.I found this bottle and a milk bottle in Rutherford Yard while they were leveling an area near the office to install a fence.There probably are more bottles there but its hard to get time while I'm working.Guys there at work said the office was a YMCA years ago.


----------

